# For Safety's Sake!



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

Where do you prefer to keep your valuable possessions: documents, cash, jewelry, firearms, artwork, old love letters? If in your home, where? Do you have a safe? Are "Safety-Deposit Boxes" in bank vaults still in vogue? 

In the event that your valuables are safely-stashed, will your assigned successor(s) be able to access them? Talkin' death now, but less squeamishly, how about possible theft of the items? 

My Dad kept a Safety-Deposit Box in our bank, in the vault buried beneath it in the basement. I gazed about in wonderment whenever we went down there; everything was made of shiny stainless steel. A barred entry guarded the enormous circular vault door, about 8 feet in diameter, round, suspended by gigantic hinges. The entry was watched by an employee, who opened the barrier after being convinced of one's viability, thence to the gaping round door, which was about a foot thick. Within there were thousands of individually-locked boxes built into the walls. We had one of the smallest, about the size of a shoebox. Two locks guarded each box: one accepted my Dad's key, the other the attendant's. After retrieving our box from within the wall of boxes, we retired to a phone-booth-like room to peruse our valuables. He had house deed, insurance policies, etc., thus safely protected against theft or fire. 

Has the "Computer Revolution" changed any aspects of this? My forebears were generally known to keep their life's savings stuffed into the matresses they slept on!   imp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL well I'm not about to say where my  valuables are kept ...even if I had any 

..but bank vaults are not as safe as people think...

Just about everyone I know has a fireproof home safe bolted to the floor somewhere on their property..


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

I failed to mention home safes! I am remiss! What about home safes, then? Fireproof? Theft-proof? How big? How accessed? 

Scenerio:  If everything you had was contained within the safe in front of you and a burglar, who had a gun to your head, demanding that you open the safe, what would you do?   imp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

Daft question LOL ...I'd open the damn safe ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

We don't keep firearms here, Imp.


----------



## Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

An interesting question Imp, but sadly, I don't think
you will get any definite answers.

That information is sacred and not for publication,
especially on the internet, or to any stranger for
that matter.

Mike.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2015)

Mike said:


> An interesting question Imp, but sadly, I don't think
> you will get any definite answers.
> 
> That information is sacred and not for publication,
> ...



Yup.  What's the purpose of asking this kind of question, anyway?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't have valuable jewelry or artwork and don't keep a lot of cash.  The most valuable things are too big to carry off or hide.



imp said:


> Has the "Computer Revolution" changed any aspects of this? My forebears were generally known to keep their life's savings stuffed into the matresses they slept on!   imp



Yes I have a virtual rifle and handgun on my pc, with a backup copy from the pc manufacturer on its website. 

Seriously though,  I'll bet there are laws now that say if you don't have all the paperwork, like deeds, insurance policies, receipts, licenses, etc, you won't get 
penalized in the end.   But you need to keep a *list* of these things somewhere with identifying numbers in one place so as not to throw folks into turmoil on your demise. 
Unless you want to get even with relatives. :devil:


 I'd be curious to know what paperwork other folks think should be kept.    I'm really bad about not being organized that way.  And need to jump on it soon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

Following is a complete list of all valuables and exactly where I have hidden them away from evildoers and natural disaster:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)

We have a full sized gun safe, fireproof, bolted to the floor, and also a safe deposit box at the bank.  There wouldn't be anyone in my home pointing a gun to my head and demanding that I open my safe, I have my own firearms to see that that never happens.  Anyone with the intent to take my valuables by force, and threaten my life with a gun to my head, will be dead very quickly.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 19, 2015)

No cash kept in the house. Very little even in my wallet. No firearms, just a big 90+ lb dog for security. Important documents and other stuff in a safety deposit box at the bank. I do have a fireproof box at my house, but just some misc stuff that won't be much of a loss if carted off by a burglar.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

There has been no crime in my neighbourhood since anyone can remember, and some have been here 40 or 50 years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 19, 2015)

What valuables? 

As they sing in Porgy and Bess - "I've got plenty of nothin' ".

The few trinkets I own don't amount to much and most of our electronics/white goods are at least 5 years old and most a lot more.
Important documents are kept in a locked bag at the bank.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2015)

What few valuables I have are in a safety box at the bank.


----------



## jujube (Jul 19, 2015)

I keep mine at home except when we're on the road and then they go into my safe deposit box at the bank.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

I keep important documents in a fire proof lock box but that is only to save us all the inconvenience should there be a fire.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2015)

imp said:


> Where do you prefer to keep your valuable possessions: documents, cash, jewelry, firearms, artwork, old love letters? If in your home, where? Do you have a safe? Are "Safety-Deposit Boxes" in bank vaults still in vogue?



Keep in mind that Everything that a person posts on the Internet runs the risk of being tracked.  As I type this, my tracking software...BLUR...shows that there are 3 entities tracking this message.  Only an "Optimist" would post information pertaining to their valuable possessions on the Internet.  There is a thriving industry, among burglars, for example, taking advantage of people who are dumb enough to post their upcoming vacation plans on Facebook.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> imp said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you prefer to keep your valuable possessions: documents, cash, jewelry, firearms, artwork, old love letters? If in your home, where? Do you have a safe? Are "Safety-Deposit Boxes" in bank vaults still in vogue?
> ...


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Don M. said:
> 
> 
> > "People have to know where you live before they can take advantage of that information".
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Ameriscot said:
> 
> 
> > Don M. said:
> ...


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Don M. said:
> 
> 
> > Ameriscot said:
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Ameriscot said:
> 
> 
> > Don M. said:
> ...


----------



## Bee (Jul 19, 2015)

I completely agree with Don, a few years ago someone was traced on a social network site because of the various information he gave out,   2 men arrived at his doorstep from 70 miles away and beat him up, this happened about 15 miles from where I live.

On an open forum such as Seniors, where the world and his wife can read, it is always best to be extra cautious.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Bee said:


> I completely agree with Don, a few years ago someone was traced on a social network site because of the various information he gave out,   2 men arrived at his doorstep from 70 miles away and beat him up, this happened about 15 miles from where I live.
> 
> On an open forum such as Seniors, where the world and his wife can read, it is always best to be extra cautious.



Who on here knows my name which is ex directory, and where I live?  As I've stated several times already, this is an inconvenient location for robbery.  Too easy to get caught.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Who on here knows my name which is ex directory, and where I live?  As I've stated several times already, this is an inconvenient location for robbery.  Too easy to get caught.



Let me see if I can put this in perspective for you.  If you live in a rural area of Scotland...where the crime rate is very low, and you have dependable neighbors...feel free to chat all you want about your travels.  However, if you live in a crowded city in the U.S., where there are thousands of thugs roaming around just looking for an opportunity to take advantage of someone...you would be well advised to keep details about your personal life, and travels to yourself, and share those detail Only with a trusted circle of friends and relatives.  

As I said before, comparing Scotland to the U.S. is a real Apples and Oranges thing.


----------



## 911 (Jul 21, 2015)

To be very blunt and get right to the point, everyone is at risk of being home invaded. You can only begin to imagine the ways in which the bad guys operate. One should never feel so secure, even in their own home, that they drop down their guard. A person may have a whole safe full of guns and never get to use one. Here are a few good tips. Please feel free to add your own:

http://www.psp.pa.gov/public-safety/Documents/PSP_Preventing_Home_Invasions_Pamphlet.pdf


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't live in a gun culture or a US city. My home is safe.


----------



## imp (Jul 21, 2015)

*"IP addresses are not set in stone and often change."

*I only wish this were true for me. My IP is "static" and could only change upon my notifying and requesting it of my ISP. Evidently, that static number MIGHT account for my three identity "thefts" since moving here (3 years this month).   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

imp said:


> *"IP addresses are not set in stone and often change."
> 
> *I only wish this were true for me. My IP is "static" and could only change upon my notifying and requesting it of my ISP. Evidently, that static number MIGHT account for my three identity "thefts" since moving here (3 years this month).   imp



Our IP address does change.  How would your IP address aid someone in stealing your identity?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Our IP address does change.  How would your IP address aid someone in stealing your identity?



It only takes Once.  A skilled hacker can trace your IP address to your ISP...then hack into your account with your ISP, and they are off and running.  Even a novice can get all sorts of your personal information from the numerous "people search" sites on the Internet....for a one time fee of a dollar or two.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

In my current home there's a flue clean-out in the basement wall. It is accessed through a small metal door. I keep all my valuables in there and they would be safe (if a bit sooty) there even it the house burned down.


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

Don M. said:


> It only takes Once.  A skilled hacker can trace your IP address to your ISP...then hack into your account with your ISP, and they are off and running.  Even a novice can get all sorts of your personal information from the numerous "people search" sites on the Internet....for a one time fee of a dollar or two.



Don, 3 times ID theft'd, I have entered my name on a number of people search sites, and all have failed to locate, or list information, on me. Not disagreeing with what you said, understand, only stating what my case looks like. I actually located a cousin I had not conversed with in 20 years by paying 97 cents!     imp


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> In my current home there's a flue clean-out in the basement wall. It is accessed through a small metal door. I keep all my valuables in there and they would be safe (if a bit sooty) there even it the house burned down.



Now, THAT is exactly the type of information that thieves and hackers on the Internet would Love to know.  As I type, there are 3 entities tracking this post...your guess is as good as mine, as to who they are.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2015)

imp said:


> Don, 3 times ID theft'd, I have entered my name on a number of people search sites, and all have failed to locate, or list information, on me. Not disagreeing with what you said, understand, only stating what my case looks like. I actually located a cousin I had not conversed with in 20 years by paying 97 cents!     imp



A couple of years ago, I "sampled" 3 or 4 of these People Finder sites, and they All found me.  I didn't waste a dollar trying to find out what they had on me....as once you give these Charlatans any credit card information, you would probably have to jump through hoops to keep them from making bogus billings every month.  The fact that they have my info is reason enough to be Very Careful what I do online.


----------

